# Vida Coffee Co



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

BRAND NEW coffee shop on the University of Missouri's campus in Columbia. We're here to serve a quality product at competitive prices- best service. Northwest Coffee Roasters provide the beans and we use 1883 Philibert Routin syrups as well as Ghirardelli sauces- the best. We have Wi-Fi, hot teas, and the cheapest soda on campus, not to mention the baristas are so cool!









More...


----------

